# Sick Angelfish



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm having a bit of a crisis with one of two new 4" black angelfish in my tank. I got it recently, in what looked to be good condition, but once in my tank it quickly developed 2 lesions on it's back and tail about 3 x 3 mm. These lesions are very evident due to the black scales and skin over them to be completely gone, leaving whitish flesh exposed underneath. They look like some other fish has torn a chunk out of it, but none of the fish in my community tank are aggressive and I've never seen the angel being harrassed. There are also a few white spots resembling ich, but only a few spots on the head on one side and along the lateral line on the other so I doubt it is. Water parameters are 0 on ammonia/nitrites, pH 6.6, low KH. I've been doing regular 20% water changes 2x a week and raising the temp, and it seems no better or worse than before with the lesions not expanding. 

Any ideas on what this might be?


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what the lesions are, but I am pretty sure they still have itch. Itch often runs around your tank at sub-clinicial levels, especially at pet stores, so don't discount that as one of the things you must treat.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I had what you described a couple years back on 2 of my fish and the skin looked like it was peeling off revealing the flesh.. It started with what sort of look like Ick. I treated with antibiotics Erythromycin and it went away but it was a long process and one of the fish never made it (maybe because I started treating a bit too late) but the other one survived and healed. I separated in a quarantine tank and kept the water in good condition while treating.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input fellas. Into the hospital tank he goes.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

If it's ich, it could possibly explain the lesions. I've had sick angels flash against the substrate and driftwood, and it can really do a number to their scales. Are you sure that the areas are infected though? The flesh under the scales is typically white, which then gradually colors in as the scales return. If there's any fuzzyness or clumps at the site, then it's definitely an infection. 

What temperature are you keeping your tank at? 

Something I've learned the hard way is to keep a careful eye out for callamanus. I've dealt with it quite a few times with angels from LFSs, and it can deal some nasty damage to an already weakened fish.


----------

